# PC Game Like "Champions Of Norrath" on PS2



## Blue_3

I have tried to find a cool game like champions but I have had no luck so far. I have found games that looked promising but then I tried them. .and was disappointed.

Loki- (looks cool, but gets boring)
Neverwinter nights 2 (looks cool, but i don't like the gameplay)
Dungeon siege 2

Loki is the closest one yet, but it just gets all to boring all to fast..

What I'm looking for in a game close to is:
Decent graphics
generally same gameplay as Loki, and champions
multiplayer over LAN capability

Basically I just want champions on PC.. lol

Hope you can help me...
Titan quest looks cool but I haven't been able to try it, and a friend told me he didn't like it cause he said it was boring.. so any other comments on that game are welcome..

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## Blue_3

Heres my friends input for titan quest.. lol
"Super JID says:
in my oppinion
Super JID says:
i didn't care for it
Super JID says:
they draw you in with hot naked females, and then shoot you in the face with a ****ty game
"


----------



## Blue_3

The search for the game is still short..I have been unable to find any games like champions of norrath, for the pc, with multiplayer/coop play.


----------



## randomuser83

Diablo2? I always thought that champions was very Diablo-esque.


----------



## Blue_3

Ahh yes, I have tried Diablo 2, it was just to old for me to get into it...I did however finally get a chance to play titan quest, it turned out to be another loki, but just a little bit better lol. Diablo 3 is looking cool though, maybe that will be the game for me lol.


----------

